# Mechanics- I need help with a part



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay so I bought a dodge caliber at auction and it needs some work.

I need help identifying and finding a replacement part if possible. We think these are oil cooler lines with the by pass valve (probably worded that wrong but you get the picture). I'm looking at the box with two lines coming out of each end. They're pretty messed up so I want to get new ones before we put the car back together.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, wish I could help, but have no clue what those are called 
I hope you are able to get it fixed and on the road soon!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That is the transmission cooler bypass valve, the lower lines are $54.00 and $56. 70. One is tube, lower auxillary TOC transmisson, transmission bypass valve. Factory part 68021173AB. The other tube, transmission bypass valve. Factory part 68021174AB.

Upper are tube, Transmission By-Pass Valve. . "Air Conditioning". Part number 68021175AA $34.63
and tube, Combo Cooler to Transmission, Transmission By-Pass Valve. . [HCA], A/C. part number 68021172 AB $34.97.

DH is sending me a schematic for you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> That is the transmission cooler bypass valve, the lower lines are $54.00 and $56. 70. One is tube, lower auxillary TOC transmisson, transmission bypass valve. Factory part 68021173AB. The other tube, transmission bypass valve. Factory part 68021174AB.
> 
> Upper are tube, Transmission By-Pass Valve. . "Air Conditioning". Part number 68021175AA $34.63
> and tube, Combo Cooler to Transmission, Transmission By-Pass Valve. . [HCA], A/C. part number 68021172 AB $34.97.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a diagram and parts list. Looks like yours is the one on the bottom.

http://www.factorychryslerparts.com...sembly=606572&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15481


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just went through a 'what is this?' part. OMGoodness. My truck wouldn't shift out of park. So you had to turn the key <but not turn it on>, put your foot on the brake, shift it to neutral, then start it that way. It would shift to reverse or drive just fine, but if you put it back in park, it would lock and couldn't get it out again.
Auto parts stores kept telling us it was the solenoid on the side of the transmission. 
But what we read on line, it said it was a part in the dash.

So my husband found the part that connects to the shifter, and removed it. It's been shifting just fine without the part! So we are sure that must be it. We were told it was cold a brake to shift interlock solenoid. 
Auto parts places still were clueless. So, Tues we had to go to Chevy and they said it was the shift lock control actuator.
Not a part you can get from a parts store - only sell them for newer model vehicles. I also didn't have any luck with the local junk yard. 
I guess we'll have to get it brand new from the dealership, $100 for this small part.


----------

